# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] ρυθμιση κασσετοφωνου

## papkir

προσπαθωντας να ρυθμισω ενα παλιο ντεκ ακαι , στο σερβις μανουαλ ζηταει να δωσω εν σημα 1000 χερτζ στα* -5.5 dBm* , τι ειναι αυτο το dBm ; γνωριζει καποιος
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

0 dBm (στα 600Ω για audio) είναι η τάση που προκαλεί έκλυση ισχύος 1mW στα 600Ω και είναι 775mV RMS.
Αν πας 5.5dB παρακάτω βρίσκεσαι σε τάση πλάτους 411mV RMS.

----------

papkir (10-10-11)

----------


## papkir

πως τα υπολογιζεις φιλιππε , υπαρχει μαθηματικος τυπος , πινακας για να τα υπολογισει καποιος;
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

> πως τα υπολογιζεις φιλιππε , υπαρχει μαθηματικος τυπος , πινακας για να τα υπολογισει καποιος;
> ευχαριστω


Ναι, ως γνωστόν η ισχύς που καταναλώνεται πάνω σε φορτίο R στο οποίο εφαρμόζεται τάση V είναι: Ρ = V^2 / R. Λύνοντας ως προς V έχουμε: V = τετ. ρίζα (R * P). Για ισχύ 1mW και αντίσταση 600Ω θέλουμε λοιπόν τάση: τετ. ρίζα (600 * 0.001) = τετ. ρίζα (0.6) = 0.774597V, χονδρικά 775mV.

Τώρα όσον αφορά λόγο *τάσεων*, είναι: dB = 20 * log (λόγος τάσεων)
Αφού μιλάμε για -5.5dB (το πρόσημο δηλώνει εξασθένηση), θα είναι: 20 * log (λόγος τάσεων) = 5.5, δηλ. log (λόγος τάσεων) = 5.5 / 20 = 0.275, δηλ. (λόγος τάσεων) = 10^0.275 = 1.8837 (περίπου).
Άρα μιλάμε για μια τάση 775mV / 1.8837 = 411.44mV.

----------

papkir (10-10-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Δες και εδώ για ποιο αναλυτικά και έχει και έτοιμους πίνακες http://users.otenet.gr/~babgia/dB.htm

----------

alfadex (03-05-12)

----------


## MacGyver

> προσπαθωντας να ρυθμισω ενα παλιο ντεκ ακαι , στο σερβις μανουαλ ζηταει να δωσω εν σημα 1000 χερτζ στα* -5.5 dBm* , τι ειναι αυτο το dBm ; γνωριζει καποιος
> ευχαριστω


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι φρόνιμο να πειράξεις τα ρυθμιστικά!
Μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να χαθούν όλα!
Εκτός και αν είναι μονόδρομος !

----------

papkir (10-10-11)

----------


## papkir

σας ευχαριστω ολους εισασταν σαφεις και επεξηγηματικοι 
 φιλε στιβ , δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη ηδη ειναι πειραγμενο απο προκατοχους , οποτε προσπαθω να το επαναφερω
ψαχνω ακομη και για κασσετες με ηχογραφημενα σηματα αν γνωριζει καποιος που μπορω να βρω ασ μου πει
σας ευχαριστω και παλι πολυ

----------


## papkir

φιλε στηβ σιγουρα δεν ειναι φρονιμο αλλα γιατι να χαθουν ολα αν ακολουθησεις τις ρυθμισεις που σου δινει ο κατασκευαστης στο σερβις μανουαλ;

----------


## papkir

παιδια τι ειδους σημα πρεπει να βαλω για τις ρυθμισεις , ημιτονο , τετραγωνο , τριγωνο γνωριζει καποιος
ευχαριστω

----------


## spiroscfu

Ημίτονο φυσικά.

----------

FILMAN (17-10-11), papkir (16-10-11)

----------


## papkir

καλησπερα σε ολους , καλο μηνα και *καλο καλοκαιρι* , ζητω την βοηθεια σας για την ρυθμιση του παραπανω κασετ/νου γιατι μου δημιουργηθηκαν αρκετες αποριες ,
*1ον* για την ρυθμιση του αζιμουθιου της κεφαλης βαζω μια κασετα με ηχογρφημενο σημα 10 κιλοχερτζ στα 0vu , και συνδεω τις εξοδους στον παλμογραφο , οπου φαινονται δυο καμπυλες μια για καθε καναλι , αυτες πρεπει να συμπιπτουν και να εχουν το ιδιο πλατος (ταση) για να ειναι σωστο το αζιμουθιο; η πρεπει να υπαρχει διαφορα φασης με το ιδιο πλατος; η πρεπει να ρυθμιστει η κεφαλη στο μεγιστο πλατος και μετα με τα τριμερ να τα φερω στο ιδιο πλατος ;
*2ον* υπαρχει καποια σχεση (τυπος) που να συνδεει τα *db* , *vu* , με την *ταση* ; δλδ τα 0vu σε τι ταση αντιστοιχουν;
*3ον* στο μανουαλ λεει οτι για να παρω εξοδο 410 mv , πρεπει να εισαγω σημα 333 χερτζ στα 0vu και απαιτηται να εισαγω μια αντισταση μεγαλυτερη απο 20 κιλοωμ , που συνδεεται αυτη η αντισταση και ποσο μεγαλυτερη , σε σειρα με την κεφαλη ή σε σειρα με το βολτομετρο;
*4ον* για τη ρυθμιση του πεακ ηχογραφησης ζηταει σε σειρα με την γεννητρια εναν εξασθενητη (ΑΤΤ) αλλα δεν λεει ποσο πρεπει να ειναι;
συγνωμη ,για το πληθος των αποριων κι αν κατι απο τα παραπανω δεν ειναι σωστο αλλα δεν εχω την εμπειρια , 1η φορα προσπαθω να κανω σοβαρη ρυθμιση 
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## spiroscfu

1. Λέγοντας αζιμούθιο εννοεί το κεντράρισμα της κεφαλής στην ταινία δηλ. θα πρέπει να πάρεις το μέγιστο πλάτος (όποιο και αν είναι αυτό) στα δυο κανάλια, μετά αν χρειαστεί ρυθμίζεις το ballance με το τριμερ που είπες.

2. 0dBu=775mV(rms) η 2,2V(p/p) στα είπε και ο φίλιππος ποιο πίσω, τα 0dBu αποδίδουν ισχύ σε ένα φορτίο 600Ω ίση με 0dBm (ή 1mW).

Τα άλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω αλλά αν το ψάξεις λίγο καλύτερα στο manual νομίζω θα το βρεις.

----------

papkir (03-05-12)

----------


## papkir

σ ευχαριστω σπυρο , ναι αυτο εννοω το κεντραρισμα της ταινιας στην κεφαλη , οσο για το αλλο δλδ *0*VU=*0*dBu ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Νόμιζα πως εννοούσες dBu, τα vu είναι λίγο περίεργα νομίζω πως ισχύει το παραπάνω που γράφεις αλλά υπό προϋποθέσεις σε άλλα μπορεί να είναι +4 ή -4dBu, μάλλον ανάλογα το πρότυπο και τον κατασκευαστή.

Δες και αυτά http://www.sengpielaudio.com/MeterComparisonTable.htm ....... http://www.sizes.com/units/volume_unit.htm.

----------

papkir (03-05-12)

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Aν και λίγο καθυστερημένα : images.jpg 
Βάζεις τη κασέτα με το σήμα,και το παλμογράφο στη θέση Χ-Υ.πατάς PLAY και συνδέεις τα 2 probes στα 2 κανάλια εξόδου αντίστοιχα...το σωστό σχήμα για το αζιμούθιο είναι η ευθεία που βλέπεις στο παλμογράφο.(Αγνόησε τελείως το οβάλ που βλέπεις),H ευθεία είναι η σωστή ρύθμιση,γιατι αν σου βγάζει ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τέτοιο οβάλ,η κεφαλή είναι αλλού για αλλού...(συγκεκριμένα σχεδόν 180μοίρες αλλού...)   :Smile:

----------

papkir (12-02-13)

----------

